
Spotify reaches 50M paying users - ogezi
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/02/spotify-50-million/
======
sna1l
[http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2017/02/02/spotify-
bankrupt-...](http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2017/02/02/spotify-bankrupt-
ipo/) \-- those loans are scary

~~~
ogezi
> those loans are scary Yeah, they had better IPO soon.

I don't know for sure why they went with such onerous terms but I think that
they thought they were growing fast enough and would IPO this year. It turns
out that that won't be the case [0], since they still have some deals to make
with record labels and others. They have Apple on their heels. I like Spotify
a lot but I don't think there prospects are good.

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/02/sources-spotify-may-
delay-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/02/sources-spotify-may-delay-ipo-
to-2018-as-it-rethinks-licensing-deals/)

------
orliesaurus
Any adblock + Spotify Web = Everything is awesome!

~~~
oligopoly
They blocked that with play.spotify.com revision. Redirects now to
open.spotify.com and ublock origin doesn't block the ads anymore. Might be a
beta pushed to some users.

~~~
orliesaurus
Still works fine for me

------
kersten
Best music streaming service out there.

